# My Birthday Gift to Myself



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Since my mom and bf couldn't figure out what cigars to buy me for my birthday, I decided to give myself a cigar gift.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well happy b-day nice gift!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I see you spoil yourself! Happy Birthday!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaaaeeeet line up Happy B-Day and many more ---Torch one and relax today is your day ---Many Taurus in the Hiz House!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a nice birthday gift, always be good to yourself. :whoohoo:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the way you shop for yourself Happy B-Day


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

MMMMM! Juan Lopez and Gispert! So very tasty. Two of the most underrated cigars in my opinion.....


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

That's the way to do it! It doesn't matter what anyone else gets you, you still get what you want. Enjoy!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

drscholl14 said:


> MMMMM! Juan Lopez and Gispert! So very tasty. Two of the most underrated cigars in my opinion.....


I've been in love with these 2 cigars since I first smoked them and just can't get enough of them.:dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice selection! Happy B-Day!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice selection there! Good bday gifts... to yourself lol.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Thank you all for the birthday well wishes. 8 )


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy birthday! Nice gift - and no exchanges needed!:lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice B-Day present. happy birthday Sandi


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Have a great Birthday!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice birthday gifts


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Selection. Happy birthday!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice selection, Sandi. Happy Birthday!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn't crazy!!! Gifts you buy for yourself always seem to be exactly what you wanted. Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

good thing you have good taste....nice sticks!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet gift,my B-day is in sept :lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day! You only know what you want. Nice gift and good tasty choices.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice selection! Hope your birthday was great!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

happy birthday very nice selection


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Bday-
Thats why when it comes to gifts ,I always say--Cash Talks


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

again, I would like to thank the BOLT & SOTL for the well wishes on my birthday. 8 )


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Belated BDay!. That is a fine grab of smokes.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> Happy Belated BDay!. That is a fine grab of smokes.


It's not belated, it's today...I've just been celebrating since Friday:roflmao:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

happy b-day and those are some nice sticks


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great selection there!I just give my wife a list & tell her to pick some cigars off of it.


----------

